# Easton EA70 Hub Dimensions???



## gdl3855 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm rebuilding a wheel with an Easton EA70 hub after having bent the rim. Does anyone know what the dimensions for the hub are so that I can be able to calculate what length spokes I need? I am using a Deep-V rim to build around the hub. Thanks!


----------

